# Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012



## Golo (2. März 2012)

Hurra, es geht wieder los:

Die Grasfrösche sind schon fleissig...

Gestern bereits der erste Klumpen... 

 

und heute Morgen waren es schon zwei... .

 

Bei den Sumpfdotterblumen gehts auch schon los...

 

Wie schauts bei Euch aus - Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland - Ralph


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Moin Ralph,
die Vegetation und die "Klumpen" betrachtend 
bist Du ganz klar deutlich weiter als wir hier oben....


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

... und wir hier unten in Niederösterreich 

Mein Teich ist noch immer nicht eisfrei ... aber es wird von Tag zu Tag geringer ...


----------



## bekamax (2. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi,

...und auch weiter als wir hier in der Weststeiermark...

auch unser Teich ist noch immer nicht ganz eisfrei ... aber es wird ...

LG
Karin


----------



## Bebel (2. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi

Die Vegetation ist hier noch nicht so weit aber die Grasfrösche sind schon sehr aktiv mit Paarung beschäftigt. Hab heute versehentlich ein Pärchen gestört, weil ich dachte da liegt ein toter Frosch im Schlamm und wollte ihn mit dem Kescher raus holen. Es waren dann doch zwei __ Frösche und die waren quicklebendig und beschäftigt.

Der Frühling kommt.

LG Bebel


----------



## nik (8. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem doch starken Frost habe ich heute auch den ersten Batzen Froschlaich gefunden. An der 1000l Kaltschale hat es derzeit nur Grasfrösche. Es ist der erste Froschlaich überhaupt in der Teichschale. Allerdings steht die Invasion der Erdkröten noch bevor. Verluste waren keine zu erkennen. Die Bitterlinge haben es alle überstanden.

Das (leere) Filterbecken ist erfolgreich durchgelaufen, außerdem habe ich es mal mit einem Luftsprudler versucht. Der hat auch - mit ein wenig Nachhilfe  - ein Loch im Eis frei gehalten. Diese "Tränke" war die absolute Attraktion bei den Vögeln! Bei knackigen Kälteperioden haben die ein Problem an fließend Wasser zu kommen. 

Das Wasser ist klar, in der Sumpfzone sieht es allerdings nach ziemlichen Frostschäden in der Flora aus.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## cpt.nemo (8. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Ich habe leider schon den Tod von 2 riesigen Grasfröschen zu beklagen. Es war einfach zu viel Eis auf dem kleinen Teich. Bin gespannt, ob die Erdkröten vom letzten Jahr wiederkommen.


----------



## Hagalaz (8. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei mir ist noch nichts los weder sind welche am Teich noch habe ich welche gesehn


----------



## Bebel (9. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi
Die __ Kröten sind nun auch aktiv. Weibchen mit Männchen im Huckepack wurde schon vorgestern gesichtet. Leises "Knurren" läßt auf weitere Kröten "auf der Suche" schließen. 

LG Bebel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (9. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,
keine __ Frösche keine __ Kröten
aber die __ Molche sind da:freu:freu:freu


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi Bebel,

wenns leise knurrt hab ihr Grasfrösche im Teich. __ Kröten machen recht gut hörbar ük ük ük, die knurren net

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Mein dicker alter Frosch hat es überlebt, ich hatte ihn getsern im Netz, beim Laubabfischen


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,

seit letzten Sonntag ziehen bei mir die __ Kröten in den Filterteich ein.

Als ich letzten Sonntag gegen 23 Uhr zum Kontrollgang ins Filterhaus wollte, kamen mir auf dem Steg die ersten beiden entgegen.

Axel


----------



## S.Vettel (11. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo
Seit knapp einer Woche ist mein Teich wieder Eisfrei
Gestern bereits die ersten beiden __ Frösche gesichtet:evil
Habe sie eigendlich nicht so gerne im Teich


----------



## Christine (11. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



S.Vettel schrieb:


> Habe sie eigendlich nicht so gerne im Teich



Die tun doch keinem was. Im Gegenteil - die Kaulquappen sind doch ne prima Putztruppe.


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei mir huppelte gestern auch ein Neuankömmling über die Abdeckung. 
Der wollte wahrscheinlich in den Pflanzenfilter und war total überrascht, dass der nun trocken liegt. Blieb ihm wohl nix anderes übrig, als über die Abdeckung zu hüpfen und sich was anderes zu suchen.
Aber ich war so lieb und hab ihm die Klappe geöffnet und schwupps war er im Teich ... und quakt nun mit den Anderen um die Wette 

Mandy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei uns haben sich 3 Liebespärchen eingenistet - mal sehn wanns losgeht. Hoffentlich kann ich einige im seperaten Miniteich retten.


----------



## elkop (12. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

 ich hass den schnee in meinem garten und das eis auf meinem teichlein. mir stinkt der sch..ss winter schon, der könnt sich jetzt langsam vom acker machen :cu


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Wie Eis und Schnee???
Sag nicht bei Dir sit noch der tiefste Winter?!
Meine Koi kriegen schon Frühlingsgefühle bei dem Wetter und der Wassertemperatur ...

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

...die __ Kröten sind bei uns auch schon vereinzelt unterwegs


----------



## Bebel (13. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

@ Frank 
Es knurrt und macht ük ük ük ohne Ende. Also sind wohl beide Arten da.

Hi 
Wenn man zur Zeit am späten Abend zum Teich geht, muß man Angst haben drauf zu treten. Es wimmelt nur so von Fröschen und __ Kröten. 

Der Teich sollte jetzt nach dem Winter eigentlich ganz klar sein, ist aber durch die Tiere sehr aufgewühlt. Bei dem Gewimmel sind die Fische ziemlich aufgeschreckt - aber ihre Zeit wird bald kommen und dann bleibt leider vom Frosch- und Krötennachwuchs nicht viel übrig. 

Zeit, dass die ihren eigenen Teich bekommen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi,

__ Kröten oder Grasfrösche hab ich bisher noch keine an den beiden Teichen im Garten gesehen oder gehört. Vermutlich ist der Laichbestand der Grasfrösche nach dem 3 saukalten Winter in Folge in meinem Umfeld nun gänzlich ausgestorben:shock. Dafür erscheinen immer mehr __ Molche im Tümpel

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Ja hab gestern auch die ersten __ Molche  gesichtet aber von den Froschlurchen fehlt jede Spur


----------



## klaus e (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
die Grasfrösche haben am Montag einen ordentlichen Batzen Laich in den Teich gegeben. Gesehen oder gehört hatte ich sie nicht. Erfahrungsgemäß dauert es jetzt noch so ein zwei Wochen, bis das auch die __ Kröten angeschlichen kommen. Auf __ Molche warten wir seit Jahren vergebens


----------



## paper (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei uns ist noch dickes Eis am Teich,  nur am Rand ist es untertags etwas offen.

Hab soeben unser Traumpaar unter einer dünnen Eisdecke abgelichtet!


----------



## Bebel (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi

Heute liegen 3 dicke Batzen __ Grasfrosch-Laich im Teich. 

Und die __ Frösche sind schlauer geworden, sie haben den Laich im zur Zeit gut überspülten "Ufergraben" abgelegt, damit die Fische nicht dran kommen. Ob's gut geht? Solange das Wasser so hoch steht flutschen die Fische gerne auch mal über den Wall, besonders wenn dort so leckeres Lebendfutter liegt. 

"Krötenschnüre" sind noch nicht zu sehen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Bebel (16. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Und heute sind die ersten Schnüre zu sehen, die __ Kröten sind also auch soweit. Wenn das Wetter es morgen zulässt gibts Fotos. Auch von den"stolzen Eltern" wenn sie noch da sind. Heute war ich zu spät dran.

LG Bebel


----------



## klaus e (18. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

War gestern mal auf der "Pirsch" und habe die Grasfrösche abgelichtet. Sie sind zu dritt und haben bis jetzt vier fette Laichballen abgelegt - hoffentlich ist da noch Platz, wenn die __ Kröten anrücken ...


----------



## Shubunkin85 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



Bei mir sind die Grasfrösche auch munter geworden. Hab aber noch keinen Laich gesehen.
Erdkröten hab ich heute auch schon gesichtet, hab aber leider die Kamera nicht zur Hand gehabt! Schnüre sind auch noch nicht zu sehen!


----------



## Bebel (18. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi

Leider ist die Fotoqualität nicht so toll und die Lichtverhältnisse in der Regenpause waren auch nicht sooo super.

 

  Der Krötenlaich ist leider noch schlechter zu sehen.

Die erwachsenen __ Frösche sind schwer aktiv und wollen für noch mehr Nachwuchs sorgen. Dabei platschen sie ständig im schon abgelegten Laich herum. Ich kann das wilde Treiben sehr gut mit dem Fernglas von meiner Küche aus betrachten, jedoch sobald ich die Terrassentür öffne ist kein Frosch mehr zu sehen. Nur ein Krötenpärchen lässt sich nicht stören.

Nächste Woche soll das Wetter ja besser werden, dann leg ich mich mal mit der Spiegelreflex auf die Lauer.

LG Bebel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



und tolle Bilder 

Heute morgen konnte ich viele kleine Krötenbabys (noch im Ei) retten in dem ich sie in meinen Miniteich umgesiedelt habe. Nachdem im letzten Jahr meine Fischies alle kleinen sofort vertilgt hatten war mir dies eine Lehre.


----------



## cpt.nemo (19. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,
meine __ Frösche sind auch schon ganz wichtig zu Gange. Ich fürchte nur, daß die __ Schnecken wieder den ganzen Laich kaputtknabbern.


----------



## Annett (19. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo.

Gestern im Dunklen auf dem Weg nach L und wieder zurück... es sah so aus, als säße vereinzelt eine Kröte/Frosch auf der Straße, oder war bereits platt gefahren. 
Habe versucht die Tierchen zwischen die Räder zu nehmen oder auszuweichen, soweit möglich. 
Heute habe ich mich bei Tage gefragt, ob das wirklich Amphibien waren oder doch nur Blätter. 

Dafür konnte ich heute abend den ersten Molch im Teich erspähen.


----------



## StefanBO (19. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hier sind die Grasfrösche seit gut zwei Wochen aktiv, und (fast) gar nicht scheu. Einer knurrte heute weiter, als ich direkt neben ihm stand. Laichballen gibt es aber noch nicht. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Ende März ...
Wasserschnecken habe ich massig, letztes Jahr auch zwei Mal auf dem Laichballen gesehen. Fressspuren waren aber nicht zu erkennen - vermutlich weiden die nur die Oberfläche ab 



> NABU-Aufruf zum „Lurch des Jahres 2012“
> Bitte überfahrene Erdkröten melden
> „Nicht nur das Überfahren mit dem Autoreifen ist tödlich, sondern auch die Druckluft, die bereits bei Geschwindigkeiten von über 30 Stundenkilometern entsteht, kann die Tiere beim Vorbeifahren töten“, so NABU-Experte Schleich.


----------



## Lucy79 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei uns sind überall Netze angebracht, trotzdem kann man es nie 100%ig verhindern, mal ein Tier zu überfahren, kann ja schlecht wegen ner Kröte in den Gegenverkehr oder in den Wald abdrehen....   tut mir immer leid, aber nicht zu verhindern....    dafür bieten wir hier ein Laichparadies zur Bestandserholung an  

aber jedesmal da anrufen, wenn man ne Kröte überfährt??    die würden ja nix mehr tun als telefonieren


----------



## pema (20. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo Lucy,
wenn du dir den Link durchgelesen hast, hast du ja gesehen, dass es um eine Bestandsaufnahme der getöteten __ Kröten geht. Nicht darum, dass du bei jeder Kröte, die du plattfährst, dein Handy zückst
Solche Daten sind wichtig, um Krötenwandergebiete als solche neu zu definieren oder um  - wie vielleicht in deinem Fall mit dem Schutzzaun - bessere Sicherungssysteme zu entwickeln.
Dafür braucht man Zahlen und mit den entsprechenden Zahlen bekommt man vielleicht auch das nötige Geld

petra


----------



## neuemmendorfer (20. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Heute Morgen habe ich die erste __ Erdkröte im Bachlauf entdeckt. Heute Mittag das erste Pärchen im Teich. Gerade war ich mit der Taschenlampe draußen und habe 12 Stück entdeckt. Dabei dachte ich immer, dass Erdkröten standorttreu sind. Jedenfalls freue ich mich darüber. Jetzt noch ein Paar __ Molche und __ Grünfrösche und es ist Leben im Teich )


----------



## admh (20. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei uns im Wald direkt neben dem Grundstück sind alle Pfützen und etwas "stehende" Bäche voller Laich.
Im Miniteich im Garten tummeln sich die __ Molche. __ Frösche und __ Kröten haben sich allerdings noch nicht eingestellt.

Ein Jahr Miniteich und schon ist das "Kleingewässer" angenommen.
Ich bin gespannt...

VG
admh


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (21. März 2012)

Hallo,
am Teich konnte ich noch keine __ Kröten sichten - dauert aber bestimmt nicht mehr lange (Zäune sind aber schon überall gespannt  ) . Grasfrösche haben noch nicht gelaicht. Aber die ersten __ Molche sind synchron in Wasser. Andere warten noch unter Steinen  ( heute erst wieder zwei entdeckt ...)   Mit jedem 
warmen Tag wird es lebendiger am Teich.  


LG Ramu
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## neuemmendorfer (21. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Ich habe heute den ersten __ Teichfrosch gesichtet *freu*


----------



## Connemara (21. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Ich hab eben "meinen" __ Teichfrosch fotografiert...ein "dicker Mops"


----------



## witch127 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Ich beneide Euch!!! Bei mir tummelt sich leider gar nix mehr, seit letztes Jahr mein Nachbar alles umgebaggert und alles zugenagelt hat...


----------



## tyler (21. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Schaut mal


----------



## tyler (21. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallöchen, sie haben inzwischen abgelaicht und nu hat unsere dicke Ruhe .Zwei Männchen am Laib,einen oben und einen unten ,die sich gegenseitig getreten haben und unsere dicke dazwischen,ich hatte schon Sorge um Sie,na ja Männer eben Gruss Geli


----------



## StefanBO (21. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Auch Bochum meldet jetzt Vollzug 

Vor drei Tagen entstand das erste Foto; dieses (bzw. ein) Pärchen lies sich schon seit zwei Wochen immer mal wieder sehen, neben mehreren einzelnen Grasfröschen. Heute waren dann zwei Laichballen im Teich!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi,

bei mir sind immer noch keine Grasfrösche aufgetaucht, selbst in den 4 Amphibienteichen im Wald ist noch kein einziger Laichballen auszumachen. (sind hier scheinbar echt  die letzten Winter großflächig "ausgestorben":shock

Dafür machts aber seit gestern  ük ük ük (der erste geile Kröterich ist da)

MfG Frank


----------



## VolkerN (22. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo Frank,

dafür beobachte ich dieses Frühjahr noch mehr Grasfrösche und __ Kröten als letztes Jahr im Teich. Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen morgens mindestens 12 von ihnen gesehen. 

...ist wohl regional sehr unterschiedlich.

Mittlerweile sind 10 Laichballen im Teich. Die Fischies freuen sich glaub ich schon...:hai

Ich find ganz besonders herrlich wenn die __ Frösche oder Kröten sich am Ufer "hängen" lassen ...die Beine weit von sich strecken und extrem chillen


----------



## nik (22. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

weiß das jemand? Gehen Bitterlinge an Grasfroschkaulquappen?

Ist ja dieses Jahr der erste Ballen. An die Erdkrötenquappen gingen sie jedenfalls nicht. Liegt das an deren Ungenießbarkeit oder sind die hoffentlich sowieso zu groß? 

Die Erdkrötenweibchen sind noch nicht da. Eins würde mir auch reichen. Letztes Jahr waren es drei und schon sehr viel Quappen (überschlagene 18 tsd) in dem Teichlein.
An den Graßfröschen hat man das ganze Jahr Spaß. Erdkröten haben temporär invasiven Charakter.  Ton habe ich von denen noch keinen gehört - auch nicht von den Grasfröschen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

hallo Nik,
ich habe heute auch noch ein paar alte Blätter aus dem PF geholt, und die abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste entfernt - da hatte ich einen __ Grasfrosch in der Hand ! Das arme Kerlchen war noch ganz steif ob der Wassertemperaturen. Das hat mich sehr gefreut, da ich schon Bedenken hatte, dass ich mit dem Fischbesatz und der Katzendichte keine Amphibien mehr zu Gesicht bekomme. Habe ihn deswegen wieder vorsichtig zurück gesetzt, und kein Foto gemacht (war ja schon abends).


----------



## Connemara (23. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Ich habe ein neues Lieblingsbild 

Nachdem ich gestern und heute ganz viel im Teich rumgewühlt habe, dachte ich erst die __ Kröten würden sich verstecken...denkste...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi Connemara,

der Kröterich wartet bestimmt noch auf ein leckeres fliegendes Häppchen vorm ***, so wie der da unter der __ Rosenprimel hockt

MfG Frank


----------



## Connemara (23. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Connemara,
> 
> der Kröterich wartet bestimmt noch auf ein leckeres fliegendes Häppchen vorm ***, so wie der da unter der __ Rosenprimel hockt
> 
> MfG Frank




Das glaube ich wohl auch ...er quäkt ganz munter dort rum ....aber noch scheint keine Dame zum Küssen da zu sein


----------



## baddie (23. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

auch bei mir ist seit heute "Lärm" im Teich 

Ich höre die Jungs aber nur denn die sitzen mal wieder in der hintersten Ecke und mir fehlt die Zeit mich mal auf die Lauer zu legen :?

Ist für mich aber das Zeichen alles im Auge zu haben und ab nächster WEoche dann regelmässig zu schauen und evtl. die "Fischfrasssperren" zu montieren. 
Die Kollegen mit den Flossen sind nämlich schon wieder arg hungrig aber da der Filter noch nicht auf hochtouren werkelt , gibbets nur sporadisch was


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi,

heute Nacht waren bei mir die ersten Bufo bufo am strippenziehen (weitere 2 Paare wurden am Nachmittag auch im Teich gesichtet)

MfG Frank


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hihi, warst schneller! Mein Foto sieht verdammt ähnlich aus...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi,

dafür mußte sich das Paar aber bei mir mit nem __ Zwergrohrkolben begnügen 

MfG Frank


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei mir ist es eine gelbe Wasserreisart 

Liebe Grüße zurück


----------



## Werner W (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Sind das Frosch- oder Kröteneier auf euren Bildern?
Ich hab schon gedacht, bei uns hat jemand Schubänder in den Teich geworfen.
Kenn mich da noch nicht so aus, ist das 1. Teichjahr.
Grüße
Werner


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Servus Werner

Das ist Krötenlaich von Frank und Neuemmendorfer ...
Recht prägnant ...

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/45/]Froschlaich[/URL] (das rechte Bild)


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Keine Ahnung ob wirklich alle Krötenarten diese Schnüre spannen. Bei mir handelt es sich jedenfalls um Erdkrötenlaich.


----------



## Connemara (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob wirklich alle Krötenarten diese Schnüre spannen. Bei mir handelt es sich jedenfalls um Erdkrötenlaich.





Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...hab heute einen Erdkrötendoppeldecker entdeckt


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



Connemara schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...hab heute einen Erdkrötendoppeldecker entdeckt



Das muss noch nicht die endgültige Kombination sein. Das Verhältnis von Männchen zu Weibchen ist in meinem Teich ist etwa 3:1. Liegt sicherlich daran, das die Weibchen nur aller 2-3 Jahre ablaichen, die Männchen aber immer können. (Ist halt wie im richtigen Leben  )
Habe mehrfach beobachtet, wie ein Mänchen versucht hat, ein anderes Mänchen vom Weibchen zu reißen.


----------



## Werner W (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Danke Helmut.
War ja ne blöde Frage. Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil. 
Es handelt sich bei uns wohl auch um Erdkröten. Im Pflanzengraben sind so ungefähr 20 von diesen Exemplaren unterwegs. 2 Pärchen trennen sich seit ein paar Tagen gar nicht mehr. Jeden morgen hole ich ein Pärchen aus dem Schwimmbereich und setz sie wieder in den Pflanzenbereich. Am nächsten morgen sind sie wieder rüber. Er läßt sich von ihr tragen und zwischenzeitlich wir gequäkt, vor allem wenn sie von den anderen "heißen" Jungs bedrängt werden. Aber momentan sitzt ja wohl alles aufeinander im Wasser, heute waren auch einge Käferdoppeldecker unterwegs. 
Grüße
Werner

Unser Teichprojekt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34370


----------



## Bebel (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi

Heute sind die ersten (__ Grasfrosch-)Quappen geschlüpft. die gefräßige Meute von Fischen wartet natürlich nur darauf das die Quappen aus ihrer Schutzzone schwimmen, was sie natürlich auch tun - leider.
Ich kanns ihnen erklären wie ich will, sie wollen einfach nicht hören.

LG Bebel


----------



## katja (24. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

nach getaner arbeit zufrieden durch den garten gehend, sehe ich auf einmal eine bewegung im wasser.
(wobei "wasser"....... es sind ca. 3-5 cm in meinem noch nicht fertigen "teichlein", die pumpe steht schon drin).

ich schau genauer hin und sehe gerade noch wie ein fuß oder so unter die pumpe gezogen wird 
hab kurz überlegt, doch dann siegte die neugier 
also ab auf den bauch und die pumpe angehoben...und tatsächlich, sitzt da doch eine kröte und schaut mich ziemlich entnervt an 
was will die denn in dem pfützchen?  an der glatten folie wäre sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr hochgekommen 
also hab ich sie kurzerhand vorsichtig rausgehoben und meinem nachbarn an den teich gesetzt, da knurrt es schon seit 2 wochen, da sollte sie fündig werden 
für ein foto ging alles zu schnell, sorry :?


----------



## schluffi (25. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Vor zwei Tagen haben auch bei mir zwei __ Frösche ihren Laich im Teich gelegt. Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt zwei schicke Laichballen von ca 15cm Durchmesser - dazu habe ich eine Frage: Fressen __ Moderlieschen eigentlich auch Froschlaich oder die kleinen Kaulquappen?

Ich habe hier sehr viele Moderlieschen und __ Schnecken im Teich. Eine Schnecke habe ich schon am Laichballen erwischt, die Moderlieschen haben bisher scheinbar kein Interesse. 
Den Laich habe ich jetzt erstmal in einem Kescher "sicher geparkt" und so vor Frassfeinden geschützt. Macht das Sinn oder soll ich der Natur da am Besten ihren Lauf lassen?

Vielen Dank jetzt schon mal für eine Antwort (vom Moderlieschenking?)

ach ja, wenn jemand Moderlieschen braucht kann ich gerne ein paar abgeben... wenn es in ein paar Wochen wieder Nachwuchs gibt, könnte es eng werden....


----------



## bottkars (25. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Derzeit haben wir ca. 50 Grasfrösche im Teich und ein oder 2 Krötenpärchen. Lurche wurden auch schon gesichtet . . .


----------



## nik (25. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo zusammen,



nik schrieb:


> weiß das jemand? Gehen Bitterlinge an Grasfroschkaulquappen?
> 
> Ist ja dieses Jahr der erste Ballen.


die Frage kann ich mir nach dem Schlupf der Grasfroschquappen selbst beantworten. Ich konnte beobachten wie Bitterlinge an die für sie neuen, gegenüber den Krötenquappen deutlich kleineren Grasfroschquappen drangingen, sie dann aber wieder ausspuckten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## PeterBoden (25. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Ich war heute einmal auf Fototour am Schwimmteich, neben ein paar Molchbildern standen noch die Perlschnüre der Erdkröten vor der Linse.

An Doppeldeckern (plus ein paar stürmische Dreifachdecker) konnte ich in der letzten Woche wenigstens zwei Dutzend Exemplare zählen.

Manche Laichschnüre sind mehrere Meter lang und zu richtig abstrakten Kunstwerken verlegt.

Hier ist so eine Kreuzungsstelle um eine Pflanze:
 

Da erwartet mich noch so einiges.


----------



## Connemara (25. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Ich war heute einmal auf Fototour am Schwimmteich, neben ein paar Molchbildern standen noch die Perlschnüre der Erdkröten vor der Linse.
> 
> An Doppeldeckern (plus ein paar stürmische Dreifachdecker) konnte ich in der letzten Woche wenigstens zwei Dutzend Exemplare zählen.
> 
> ...





Das ist ja toll...


----------



## cpt.nemo (25. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Oh Freude,
bir mir ist seit gestern auch ein "Doppeldecker" im Teich. Nachdem im letzten Jahr 6 Männchen vergebens auf ein Weibchen gewartet haben freut mich das ganz besonders.
Bin mal gespannt, ob bei mir auch bald Laichschnüre zu sehen sind.


----------



## butzbacher (26. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



bottkars schrieb:


> Derzeit haben wir ca. 50 Grasfrösche im Teich und ein oder 2 Krötenpärchen. Lurche wurden auch schon gesichtet . . .



Hallo,

leider muss ich dich etwas berichtigen - __ Frösche und __ Kröten gehören zu den Lurchen (oder Amphibien). Es handelt sich um einen Begriff, der eine ganze Tier-Klasse bezeichnet.

Nun zu deinem Laich-Bild: die Größe des Ballens sowie die schon gezielte Anbringung an einem Zweig unter Wasser lässt den Verdacht auf Springfrosch aufkommen.

Kannst du Bilder von den Fröschen machen, wobei für die Bestimmung die Unterseite wichtig wäre.


----------



## Garfield (26. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi,

vielleicht kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.
Irgendwie sieht er mir nach Kröte aus, schwimmt aber im Teich rum, und sitzt ziemlich lange auf dem Boden.
Die Teichfrösche , die ich sonst immer hatte, sehen irgendwie anders aus.
Kann es ein verspäteter __ Grasfrosch sein, die sind doch schon lange fertig mit laichen ?


----------



## butzbacher (26. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo Jeannot,

das ist eine __ Erdkröte. Vermutlich sogar ein Männchen - der schwarze längliche Fleck an der linken Vorderhand sollte eine Brunftschwiele sein.

Gruß André


----------



## Garfield (26. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Danke André,

dachte schon, es wäre eine Kröte.
Sind die so viel im Wasser ( auch ohne Weibchen ), ich dachte , die wären mehr an Land ?
Männchen kann schon stimmen, so wie der schreit.


----------



## butzbacher (26. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo Jeannot,

gern geschehen. In der Laichzeit sind die nur soviel im Wasser und warten da ggf. noch auf Weibchen.

Gruß André


----------



## Connemara (27. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

So...das erste Mal habe ich Erdkrötenlaich in meinem Teich 

Sieht aus, als wenn sie sich einen Tannenbaum geschmückt haben :baum1


----------



## Bebel (27. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi

Der Tannenbaum sieht super aus!!! 

Hier Bilder vom ersten Nachwuchs der Grasfrösche
 

LG Bebel


PS:  Und dann ist da noch ein neues Tier in den Teich eingewandert


----------



## Connemara (27. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Oh, schon Nachwuchs...wie schön!

...und der neue Bewohner ist klasse !


----------



## paper (27. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Einer unserer Froschkönige, ich warte schon ungeduldig  auf die Nachtkonzerte


----------



## Connemara (27. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo Melitta, warten deine Nachbarn auch darauf ???

...aber ich warte auch drauf...allerdings sind bis jetzt erst nur Erdkröten in meinem Teich...einen __ Teichfrosch habe ich aber auch schon gesehen...


----------



## paper (27. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Unter uns ist ein Feuchtgebiet, da sind wir im Frühjahr die Konzerte gewöhnt

Unsere __ Frösche lärmen bis zum Herbst

__ Kröten hab ich bei uns noch keine gesehen, das Biotop ist jetzt im 3. Jahr!


----------



## Connemara (27. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Mein Teich ist auch im dritten Jahr und dieses Jahr habe ich endlich die Veränderungen am Rand vorgenommen, die ich schon die ganze Zeit machen wollte. Trotz der Unruhe sind die Hüpfer geblieben


----------



## butzbacher (28. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



paper schrieb:


> Einer unserer Froschkönige, ich warte schon ungeduldig  auf die Nachtkonzerte



Hallo Melitta,

der Kollege auf dem Bild wird nicht viel Konzert machen - ist ein Grasfroschmann, der wid dich leider bald wieder verlassen.

Gruß André


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (28. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Na endlich - gestern abend habe ich im - leider ziemlich trüben - Wasser die ersten Doppeldecker und auch den einen oder anderen Single enteckt 

Normalerweise hatte ich immer den richtigen „Riecher“ und es gab ein oder zwei passende Nächte (warm, feucht) - da wusste man dann: jetzt müssen sie da sein. Dieses Jahr ist aber alles anders: ständig kalte (und trockene) Nächte - bis zum Gefrierpunkt 

Irgendwie und irgendwann sind sie aber jetzt doch gekommen. Wollten wohl nicht mehr warten ..

Die Bilder sind leider ziemlich schlecht, da abends mit Handy fotografiert :?


----------



## nik (28. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo zusammen,



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Melitta,
> 
> der Kollege auf dem Bild wird nicht viel Konzert machen - ist ein Grasfroschmann, der wird dich leider bald wieder verlassen.
> 
> Gruß André


also vorbehaltlich einer gewissen Unsicherheit in Grasfröschen oder hybridem __ Teichfrosch, sind meine ...
 
... jedenfalls völlig ruhig.
Die waren das ganze letzte Jahr am Teichlein und wir haben die regelmäßig abends los ziehen und morgens zurückkehren gesehen.
Einer ist recht eindeutig wieder zu erkennen, er ist immer noch kleiner und vor allem in einem rötlicheren Farbton. Also von denen würde ich mal behaupten, die sind standorttreu.

Bei den Erdkröten, die sich bisher eingefunden haben, handelt es sich wohl nur um Froschkönige, die Königinnen gehen in anderen Gefilden fremd.

Hoffentlich gelingen dann dieses Jahr viele von den Grasfroschquappen ...

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

,

leider hatte ich und mein Gründlingspärchen heute nicht so einen tollen Tag. Eine der zwei Krötenmännchen ist mittlerweile sehr agro, es sitzt auf dem Teichgrund und sprtingt nach jedem Fisch - sogar nach meinem ca. 40cm Zeilkarpfen. Leider hatte mein __ Gründling heute pech, als ich nach Hause kam fand ich Ihn eng umklammert von diesem Kröterich - ich holte ihn sofort samt Kröterich mit dem Kescher aus dem Teich und hebelte vorsichtig den Kröterich ab. Leider hat er so stark zugedrückt so dass ich denke der Gründlicg hat lebensgefährliche innere Verletzungen davon getragen 

Ich hab ihn zwar in den Teich zurückgesetzt und dem Kröterich gesagt er solle sich ne Frau suchen, aber er liegt nach ein paar Schwimmversuchen nur noch da.

Ich denke ich werde ihm wohl nachher den erlösenden Todesstoß geben müssen , nach so vielen Jahren.

Ich glaube nicht, dass er sich davon erholt, oder sieht das hier jemand anders ?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (29. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,
das mit dem __ Gründling ist ja krass 
Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viel Druck die Männchen doch ausüben ...

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass wie bzw. die __ Kröten hier im Süden (= Münchner Umland) viel später dran sind. Bei Euch ist scheinbar schon alles vorbei und hier bei mir im Garten bzw. Teich geht es jetzt erst los. Dafür geht es aber so richtig ab 

 Gestern Abend war ich mal auf auf (Foto)Pirsch im Garten. Aus allen Ecken und Richtungen raschelte es und von überall kamen Kröten an. Die ersten Singles und Paare waren auch schon im Wasser. Gelaicht haben sie aber noch nicht. Ich rechne aber damit, dass heute oder morgen die Schnüre im Wasser liegen.

Ich schicke noch ein paar Bilder mit (keine Ahnung, ob es üblich ist, die Bilder hier anzuhängen oder einen Link auf das Album zu setzen  )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Heute Morgen wollte ich dem Armen ein Ende setzten, leider hatte ihn die Nachbarskatze schon erwischt - er schwamm ja immer an den Teichrand und legte sich dann dort auf die Steine. Ja, die Festhaltekraft der Männchen ist schon extrem. 

Es sollte Latex Weibchen Attrappen geben damit die S Hungrigen Männlein auch was zum Festhalten haben und unsere Fische in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (29. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



> Es sollte Latex Weibchen Attrappen geben


Eine Marktlücke?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

:jepp, wer so etwas produzieren kann soll mal loslegen, ich bin gerne der erste Kunde 

alternativ haue ich wohl mal einen Tennisball rein, hier klappts ja auch


----------



## nik (29. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo Ralf,

bei mir war es ja notwendig die Arme in den Teich zu stecken - wegen Frostschäden. Bei einer solchen Aktion bin ich einem Kröterich zu nahe gekommen, worauf ich den sofort an der Hand klammern hatte. Und ja, die hängen fest!  Ich konnte warten bis meine Frau kam und äh "Kunststückchen" mit ihm machen.

Das mit dem Tennisball wollte ich dir sowieso raten. Hier bei Frankfurt gehe ich im Enkheimer Ried spazieren und da lag an einer Stelle im See ein Tennisball - und bis zu 10 Krötenmänner dran! Ob es letztes Jahr der selbe Tennisball in dem wegen Zaun unzugänglichen Teil des Sees war, ist im Grunde auch egal, aber da war es schon das gleiche Schauspiel. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Christine (29. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

__ Kröten sind auch nur Männer - sie stehen halt auf Kurven und runde Formen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

, die denken doch den ganzen Tag nur an segs - auf alles rauf was nicht schnell genug wegkommt


----------



## Golo (29. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

An was ihr immer gleich denkt...

...die wollen doch nur mit dem Ball spielen...

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## Dieter_B (31. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei uns sind zur Zeit auch viele __ Kröten unterwegs, aber leider kaum Paare bzw. Weibchen, konnten noch keinen Laich entdecken . Im kleinen stillgelegten Tümpel hat allerdings schon ein Frosch abgelaicht...immerhin


----------



## Bebel (31. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hi

Die geschlüpften Quappen halten sich bei mir bevorzugt in Flachwasserbereich auf. Wasserstand etwa 5-8cm. Nächste Woche ist bei uns wieder Nachtfrost (-3°C) angesagt. Hauptsache die Quappen kommen damit zurecht!?! Der Filter läuft schon seit zwei Wochen wieder, damit kühlt das Oberflächenwasser nachts schnell aus.

LG Bebel


----------



## katja (31. März 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

 das video ist klasse


----------



## cpt.nemo (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei mir ist heute ein neues Krötenweibchen aufgetaucht und hat prompt gleich 2 Männer an der Backe. Die Kugeln sich nur so durch den Teich. Hoffentlich überlebt sie das. Das andere Weibchen hat letzte Woche das Zeitliche gesegnet, nachdem sie den Klammeraffen eine Woche spazieren getragen hat.


----------



## Redlisch (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,

bei uns und auch auf der Arbeit sind alle __ Kröten wieder verschwunden.

Abgeleicht wurde noch nicht, wir vermuten das es an der kalten Witterung liegt und das sie sich in der Nähe unter dem Laub vergraben haben.

Axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Meine beiden Kröteriche sind nun auch wieder wech :beten


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



Redlisch schrieb:


> auf der Arbeit sind alle __ Kröten wieder verschwunden.



Mensch Axel, wie sprichst Du denn von Deinen Kollegen...


----------



## cpt.nemo (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Als ich abends nochmal geschaut hab hatte sie gleich drei Männer am Buckel. Die Ärmste. Hoffentlich hält die das aus.


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

ich war letztens am See hier spazieren, war ein Riesen __ Kröten aufmarsch, da haben bestimmt 15 Kerle auf einem Mädel gehängt....  unter Wasser allerdings, wollte ihr etwas helfen, hab das Pack mal rausgehoben ( war Flachwasser)  leider war sie schon ertrunken :-(


----------



## elkop (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

männer sind beim *** einfach unerbittlich... schade.


----------



## Redlisch (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,
meine beiden Wasserfrösche (Pat und Patachon) sind auch gut über den Winter gekommen:

 

Axel


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Ich will  auch __ Frösche!!! hier gibts nur __ Kröten :-(


----------



## klaus e (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Außer den Grasfröschen, die erfolgreich abgelaicht haben, ist hier Ebbe ...
keine __ Kröten, keine anderen __ Frösche oder __ Molche. Vielleicht war der späte Frost doch zu hart.


----------



## Redlisch (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,

ich denke mal die nehmen noch einen 2. Anlauf.

Im und an den Teichen hier in der Gegend war ja schon richtig was los bis.... der Frost kam.

Alle __ Kröten waren am nächsten Tag verschwunden, nur meine beiden __ Frösche sind wieder aufgetaucht.

Heute Morgen hatten wir wieder -2,2 °C, meinen neuen __ Blauregen hat das gar nicht gefallen - alle frischen Blätter hängen runter. Hoffe er treibt neu aus, ist von diesem Jahr...

Axel


----------



## SusiS. (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Die ersten warmen Tage lockte __ Kröten und Co hervor, danach folgten kalte Tage, weg waren die Kröten und __ Frösche wieder.

Heute wie ich die verirrten Blätter aus dem Teich fischte viel mir auf, was denn so an Algen (haben wir sonst nie) auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt, also alles abgefischt.....öhm wieso ist das Netz so schwer......aarrggh war da Froschlaich drin, ich Kamel daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, als raus mit dem Zeug, Kescher wieder weg gestellt. Hoffentlich hat das dem Laich nicht geschadet, warte doch schon so auf den Laich und auf die anschließenden Algenverputzer  

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,
ich würde mich mal freuen, mehr als ein Exemplar pro Art zu sehen... . Nachdem im letzten Jahr die __ Frösche "Reißaus" genommen haben, habe ich dieses Jahr zumindest mal eine __ Erdkröte entdeckt . Nachdem sie 5 Tage in meinem Filterschacht verbracht hatte, habe ich sie sicherheitshalber wieder an den Teich gesetzt. Ein wirklich schönes Tier.


----------



## Kama (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,

ich habe keine Ahnung, wo der hergekommen ist, aber er quakt sich die Seele aus dem Leib, tags wie nachts... Drumrum Felder (Spargelacker), Straße, Wohngebiet, aber keinerlei Gewässer in direkter Nähe bis auf den winzigen Teich der Nachbarn, und da steht eine massive Mauer dazwischen. Nunja, seit ein paar Tagen unterhält er die Siedlung . 
Hoffentlich kommt er den Katzen nicht zu nahe, vor 2 Jahren war hier schon mal einer, der war dann auf einmal weg... :? Wenn er die so nah ran lässt wie mich, sehe ich schwarz .


----------



## Springmaus (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,

 ganz tolle Bilder! Da drück ich Dir die Daumen das er schön auf sich aufpasst.


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

wow... hübscher Kerl.. ich hoffe, bei uns siedeln sich auch bald __ Frösche an... und die __ Molche kommen wieder.. die waren das letzte Jahr etwas angepisst, weil es noch keine schöne Flachwasserzone gab


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Meine __ Frösche sind auch angepisst ... sind alle abgehauen und das waren mehr als 20Stück ... hatten alle bei mir im Teich überwintert ...
Den Pool mögen sie wohl nicht 

Hoffentlich sind sie im Spätsommer wieder da ... ist so nackig und ruhig ohne meine Quakis   

Zur Erinnerung :
   

   


Mandy


----------



## StefanBO (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hm, eben habe ich zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr beim nächtlichen Rundgang drei Erdkröten gleichzeitig gesehen, und natürlich etliche Grasfrösche. Während sich die dieses Jahr erstmalig hier aufgetauchten Bergmolche wieder verstecken.

Nachfolgend noch ein aktueller Schnappschuß eines kleinen Meetings (zwei Grasfrösche mit einer __ Erdkröte).


----------



## klaus e (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Gestern im "Unterholz" entdeckt: Mal sehen, ob er im Teich eincheckt.
Nach den Grasfröschen war ja jetzt wochenlang absolute Ruhe um den Tümpel. Ein Molchpärchen lässt sich zwar sporadisch sehen, vor der Kamera verdrücken sie sich aber bislang erfolgreich


----------



## VolkerN (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Gestern sind mir die Kroeten foermlich vor die Linse gehuepft ...zumindestens haben sie immer brav stillgehalten bis ich mit dem knipsen fertig war


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Bei uns sitzen noch ganz verzweifelte Nachzügler der Erdkrötengattung...  3 Männer rufen besonders abends nach den Mädels... ob da noch eins kommt?    die Kaulquappen der ersten Schicht bekommen schon langsam Beinansätze


----------



## StefanBO (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Die Grasfrösche und Erdkröten sind hier schon lange ruhig und friedlich. Ab und zu scheinen sie sich zum Skat zu verabreden, denn heute morgen gab es an anderer Stelle wieder ein Meeting zu Dritt. Diesmal zwei Erdkröten auf der Suche nach dem dritten __ Grasfrosch, der sich noch etwas ziert.

Der Grasfroschnachwuchs ist seit ein paar Tagen auch schon teilweise abreisebereit, so langsam werden es also wohl weniger Kaulquappen im Teich werden.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Spielt man skat nicht zu viert :denken


----------



## StefanBO (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Zum Skat braucht man "den dritten Mann". Habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut, die Skatzeit ist schon wieder vorbei. Jetzt sind Spiele zu zweit angesagt:


----------



## nik (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Erwischt, das erste Grasfröschlein.

Medium 20294 anzeigen
Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Zum Skat braucht man "den dritten Mann".



Okay ... ich kann selbst kein Skat spielen, aber in meiner Ausbildungszeit haben die Jungs das immer zu viert gespielt. Die Zeiten ändern sich eben 


@Nik,

das ist ja ein noch ganz junger Frosch ... wie süß 


Mandy


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

[OT]Mandy - man kann das auch zu viert spielen - einer setzt dann aus und kann Getränke holen und wegbringen [/OT]


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Danke für die Erklärung Christine ... 
Mal was anderes, wie macht ihr das mit dem Off Topic (extra Abgrenzung etc.)?

Mandy


----------



## Mario. (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

hallo ihr  
darf ich mal total neidisch sein zu uns hat sich kein einziger frosch verirrt 
schade ;(
lg mario


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

[OT]Mandy, das ist ziemlich weit links das Icon mit dem roten OT[/OT]


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

[OT]Gefunden Danke ... ist aber ganz rechts [/OT]

Mandy


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

 sorry, hab halt zöpfe....


----------



## StefanBO (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenwanderung 2012*

Hallo,

noch ein paar Fotos der (baldigen) Abwanderer 2012:


----------



## pema (2. Juli 2012)

*Frosch-oder doch ein Prinz?*

Hallo zusammen,

....leider, leider nicht in meinem Teich aufgenommen...Aber man wird doch noch träumen dürfen.

petra


----------



## keksi09 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Ich hab auch noch eine Krötenbild von meiner Kröte an unserem Teich


----------



## Sternenstaub (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

hab da mal eine Frage : wie lange bleiben Wechselkröten im -am Teich ?
Seit anf.Mai haben wir ein Paar das jede Nacht ein sehr schönes und in der Lautstärke dezentes Konzert zum Besten gibt.wir fänden es schön wenn die Beiden bleiben würden kann mir jemand sagen wie lange ich noch in den Genuss komme?

lG Angelika


----------



## toco (16. Aug. 2012)

* Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Hallo,

seitdem ich ans Ufer meines Pflanzenteichs eine __ Prachtscharte gepflanzt habe, spielen sich dort wiederholt Vorgänge ab, die ich so noch nicht an einem Teich beobachtet habe:

 

Ganz gebannt fixieren mehrere Frösche die Pflanze und warten darauf, dass ein Insekt die Blüten anfliegt, um Nektar zu saugen. Sobald ein Frosch eine günstige Gelegenheit sieht, springt er an die jeweilige Blüte und versucht das Insekt zu schnappen.

Der Sprung kommt leider immer so schnell, dass es mir noch nicht gelungen ist ihn zu fotografieren. Wenn man aber genau hinsieht, kann man einen Frosch erkennen, der sich gerade auf dem Rückweg im "Landeanflug" Richtung Teich befindet, denn nach jedem Sprung geht es meistens direkt zurück ins Wasser - leider ist er genau in meine Richtung gesprungen und dehalb nicht so gut zu erkennen.

Es kommt aber auch schon mal vor, dass ein Frosch eine Zeit lang in der Pflanze hängen bleibt, wie das folgende Foto zeigt (genau in der Mitte):

 

Während die ersten "Flugversuche" teilweise noch ziemlich kläglich in etwas harten Landungen endeten (ohne Verletzte!), weil die Prachtscharte verfehlt wurde, ist bei den Fröschen inzwischen eine zunehmende Routine zu erkennen! 

Übrigens ist es bisher in der Luft zu keinen Kollisionen unter den Fröschen gekommen. Ich konnte aber noch nicht heraus finden, wie bei ihnen die Flugsicherung funktioniert.


----------



## 7088maxi (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Das klingt stark nach Teichfröschen, die Verhalten sich immer so gierig.  Es gibt sogar Fälle von Kannibalismus.


----------



## Stoer (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Hallo toco,

so etwas habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Bild 1 ist echt lustig, da würde ich mit der Kamera noch mal näher rangehen, sodaß man nur die gierigen Frösche und die __ Prachtscharte sieht.


----------



## Bambus Mami (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Superwitzig Deine munteren Untermieter!

Ich find das erste Foto schon recht gelungen!
Danke, dass Du uns dran teilhaben lässt!
Grüße an die "Gang"!

Bambus Mami


----------



## Connemara (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Das ist ja lustig! Ich glaube, ich würde die ganze Zeit da hocken, beobachten und fotografieren!


----------



## Andrea H. (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Will auch haben!!!!!!!

Andrea


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Hallo Hartmut,

witzige Runde, Deine Froggies. Aber von irgendwas müssen sie sich ja ernähren und die Bepflanzung am Teich sieht nicht so aus, als ob Insektenlandeplätze reichlich gesät  sind. Also: Mehr Prachtscharten braucht das Land!


----------



## toco (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

@Peter

Der Bildausschnitt war extra so gewählt, dass der fünfte Frosch (rechts auf dem Bild meines ersten Beitrags) mit drauf ist.

Näher ran gehen ist so eine Sache. Ich stand am gegenüberliegende Ufer und mein Zoom war am Ende (max. Brennweite 70 mm!). Als ich dann auf Telezoom gewechselt hatte, hatten die mich natürlich bemerkt (s. Foto!) und das Schauspiel war erstmal beendet.

 

Aber ich werde weiter auf der Lauer liegen - mit Telezoom!


@Christine

Der Teich ist gerade fertig gestellt worden (s. hier)! Deshalb ist die Bepflanzung noch etwas "übersichtlich". Links und rechts von der __ Prachtscharte befinden sich __ Bergenien, die einmal schwerpunktmäßig das Ufer abdecken sollen als Schutz für Frösche und __ Molche.

Aber keine Angst, im näheren Umfeld des Teichs befinden sich für die Frösche auch ohne zusätzliche Prachtscharten reichlich Möglichkeiten, auf die Jagd zu gehen - die werden nicht verhungern!


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Hallo Hartmut,

na - die niedliche Band wird ja auch wohl wissen, warum sie es sich bei Dir gemütlich machen.
Vielleicht landet ja auf der __ Prachtscharte auch ein Insekt, dass besonders lecker schmeckt


----------



## lotta (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

hallo hartmut,
was für tolle fotos und was für ne lustige gesellschaft...

kommst du überhaut noch zu was anderem, als frösche gucken und fotografieren ?
ich glaube, mir würde das echt schwer fallen!
viel sass noch mit deinen freunden...
und lass uns teilhaben,
das ist echt schön
liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Das erste Bild ist genial  Jetzt ist dein Teich erst fertig relativ frisch und schon so viele Frösche ? Ich dachte die kommen erst wenn alles passt ??

LG Irene


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

moin Hartmut,
die Nr. mit der __ Prachtscharte ist genial 
Habe mehrere in meinen Gartenbeeten... werde doch glatt mindestens 1 umpflanzen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Hi Hartmut,

so ählich gings früher in meinen Moorbeet ab. Da haben die kleinen Grasfrösche schnell rausbekommen das Abend leichte Beute im __ Sonnentau zu mach war. Und so saßen abends viele kleine Froggies zwischen den großen Droseras rum rum und ließen sich die zappelnde angeleimte Beute schmecken

MfG Frank


----------



## Gladiator (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

 schöne bewohner 

nur geduld haben, dann kriegst schon irgendwann bessere bilder


----------



## Tom1402 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Frösche, die auf Pflanzen starren*

Hallo Hartmut, 

ich finde die Bilder echt gelungen 

Ich schaffe es ja kaum einen einzelnen Frosch zu knipsen 

Viel Spaß noch beim Fröschli guggseln 

liebe Grüße Tom


----------



## Limnos (25. Aug. 2012)

*Grünröcke*

Hi

Bei einer Wanderung kam ich an einen vom NaBu sehr gut geführten Naturschutzhof, wo ich dann u.a.diese Grünröcke aufnehmen konnte. Kamera: Fuji HS20, Zoom bis 30 fach(720mmKB)

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## zahnfee (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Hier sind meine __ Frösche:


----------



## 7088maxi (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Hallo,
vor kurzem in Stockerau in der Au gefunden: Balkan-__ Moorfrosch  
LG


----------



## cararea (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

hier meine teichbewohner:


----------



## StefanBO (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Der letzte junge __ Grasfrosch des Sommers aka last frog of summer

Da morgen der meteorologische Herbstanfang ist, waren das gestern wohl die letzten Aufnahmen eines neuen Sommerfrosches! Leider etwas scheu der Kleine, immer in Deckung von Wasserhyazinthe oder Sumpfvergissmeinnicht. Obwohl die meisten Grasfroschquappen schon lange umgewandelt sind, gibt es immer wieder noch vereinzelte Nachzügler.


----------



## StefanBO (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

hier mal zwei Schnappschüsse von gerade; eine Übersicht und ein Ausschnitt.

Ich befürchte, der Kleine wird sehr enttäuscht sein, wenn er größer wird und merkt, dass er kein Laubfrosch, sondern "nur" ein __ Grasfrosch ist


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Hallo an alle Froschliebhaber 

wir haben hier einen neuen Zuwanderer, könnt ihr uns bei der bestimmung helfen?
Leider ist die Hadyquali etwas mies, hoffentlich reicht es.
 

mfg René


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Keiner ne Idee ?
Oder ist die Quali doch zu schlecht?
Werd mal versuchen ob ich mit einer Nachbearbeitung des Bildes eine Verbesserung erreichen Kann.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Hallo Rene,

das ist vermutlich ein ganz normaler __ Grasfrosch.


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Hallo Christine,

das wäre dann aber ein ungewöhnliches Exemplar da er vom grundton hellbesch ist mit ein wenig braun ansatz, aber was mich am meisten stört sind die schwarzen Streifen 

Gruß rené
hoffentlich find ich am WE etwas Zeit zur Bildbearbeitung^^


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Nö, wäre es nicht. Hellbeige ist eine ganz normale Farbe für so einen Frosch - haben wir auch. Die variieren halt in den Farben.


----------



## butzbacher (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- und Krötenbilder 2012*

Hallo René,

wieder das altbewährte Argument - Schnautze sieht sehr spitz aus. Ich würde schon auf Springfrosch tippen.

Gruß André


----------

